# my 68g



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

hey guys, not the best pics but thought id show you how my 68g looks at the mo.
let me know what you think, and any ideas about what would look better etc.










ill get some pics up of the fish when they are a slight bit bigger over the next month ( 4 red bellies )










ian


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks great


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks nice !









If you want advice; more plants


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Picture is a little too dark to see what it looks like....but from what i do see i likes


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

looks great id get maybe 2 more plants and youre set


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

cheers guys, yeah im now thinking about a few more plants, thanku for the replies!!

ian


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks great buddy........


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm diggin it


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks great just how it is


----------

